# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  +++ कैंसर! लाइलाज नहीं है +++

## lotus1782

*+++ कैंसर! लाइलाज नहीं है +++*
cancer lailaaj nahi hai
Cancer ke karan/reason
Cancer ke prakar/type of cancer
Pait ka cancer,faifdo ka cancer,muh ka cancer,gale ka cancer
Tumar ke prakar -binain or malignet
Cancer ke lakshan
HPV(srvaicle cancer,hipatities 'C' or IPV(harpeej family ka virus
Lifestyle disease
Cancer se bachav
Cancer surgery ke fayde
Cancer surgery ke nuksaan
Cancer surgeryka kharch
 Sari jaankari ab hindi me.

----------


## lotus1782

*कैंसर के कारणों* 
और इलाज के बारे में बात करना मुश्किल काम है क्योंकि शरीर में तमाम तरह का कैंसर हो सकता है। हर तरह के कैंसर के कारण, लक्षण और इलाज अलग-अलग हो सकते हैं, लेकिन एक बात बिल्कुल तय है और वह यह कि कैंसर लाइलाज नहीं है। आने वाली 4 फरवरी यानी शनिवार को वर्ल्ड कैंसर डे है।

----------


## lotus1782

*कैंसर ऐसी जटिल बीमारी है जिसे एक वाक्य में परिभाषित करना बेहद मुश्किल है। शरीर के भीतर होने वाले 100 से भी ज्यादा कैंसरस बीमारियों के लिए मोटे तौर पर कैंसर ही बोल दिया जाता है। देखा जाए तो कैंसर शरीर के लगभग हर अंग को प्रभावित कर सकता है। यहां तक कि आंख और दिल जैसे अंगों में भी कैंसर हो सकता है। पुरुषों में सबसे ज्यादा कॉमन कैंसर है: मुंह और गले (हेड ऐंड नेक कैंसर) का कैंसर, जो लगभग 60 फीसदी मामलों में होता है। दूसरा सबसे कॉमन कैंसर है फेफड़ों का कैंसर। इसके अलावा, पेट के कैंसर भी खूब होते हैं। महिलाओं की बात करें तो उनमें सबसे ज्यादा कॉमन सर्वाइकल कैंसर होता है, लेकिन बड़े शहरों के आंकड़ों को ज्यादा तवज्जो दें तो अब ब्रेस्ट कैंसर सर्वाइकल कैंसर से भी ज्यादा हो रहा है।*

----------


## lotus1782

*कैसे होता है कैंसर* 
मानव शरीर में जो भी अंग हैं, वे कोशिकाओं से बने होते हैं। जैसे-जैसे शरीर को जरूरत होती है, ये कोशिकाएं आपस में विभाजित होती रहती हैं और बढ़ती रहती हैं, लेकिन कई बार ऐसा भी होता है कि शरीर को इन कोशिकाओं के बढ़ने की कोई जरूरत नहीं होती, फिर भी इनका बढ़ना जारी रहता है। बिना जरूरत के लगातर होने वाली इस बढ़ोतरी का नतीजा यह होता है कि उस खास अंग में गांठ या ट्यूमर बन जाता है। ये गांठ या ट्यूमर दो तरह के हो सकते हैं- बिनाइन और मैलिग्नेंट।

----------


## lotus1782

*हर ट्यूमर कैंसर नहीं* 
बिनाइन ट्यूमर गैर-कैंसरस होते हैं, जबकि मैलिग्नेंट ट्यूमर को कैंसरस माना जाता है। बिनाइन ट्यूमर से जीवन को कोई खतरा नहीं होता और ये शरीर के दूसरे हिस्सों में भी नहीं फैलते। ये जिस अंग में होते हैं, वहीं रहते हैं और वहीं से इन्हें सर्जरी के जरिए हटा दिया जाता है। वर्ल्ड कप जीतने वाली भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के सुपरस्टार युवराज सिंह इन दिनों अमेरिका में ट्यूमर का इलाज करा रहे हैं। उनके फेफड़े में ट्यूमर है, लेकिन यह ट्यूमर कैंसरस नहीं है। दूसरी तरफ मैलिग्नेंट ट्यूमर बदमाश होते हैं। जिस अंग में ये हैं, उसके आसपास के अंगों पर भी ये हमला करना शुरू कर देते हैं और उन्हें भी अपनी गिरफ्त में ले लेते हैं। इनकी ताकत इतनी ज्यादा होती है कि ये ट्यूमर से अलग हो जाते हैं और ब्लड में घुस जाते हैं, जिसका नतीजा यह होता है कि कैंसर शरीर के दूसरे अंगों में भी फैलना शुरू हो जाता है। फैलने की इस प्रक्रिया को मेटास्टैटिस कहा जाता है। 

यह वह स्थिति है, जिसमें कैंसर एक अंग से शुरू होकर दूसरे अंगों तक पहुंच जाता है, लेकिन इसे नाम उसी अंग के अनुसार दिया जाता है, जहां से शुरू हुआ। मसलन, अगर सर्वाइकल कैंसर फैलकर लंग्स तक पहुंच जाए तो इसे कहा सर्वाइकल कैंसर ही जाएगा, लंग्स का कैंसर नहीं।

----------


## lotus1782

*लक्षण* *
*
कैंसर के लक्षण इस बात पर निर्भर होते हैं कि वह किस तरह का कैंसर है। जैसे-जैसे यह अडवांस स्टेज की तरफ बढ़ता जाता है, इसके लक्षण वजन में कमी, बुखार और थकान के तौर पर सामने आने लगते हैं, लेकिन याद रखें ऐसा होने का मतलब कैंसर होना ही नहीं है। हो सकता है, ये किसी बेहद सामान्य बीमारी के लक्षण हों।

----------


## lotus1782

*ये भी हो सकते हैं शुरुआती लक्षण* 

-तीन हफ्ते से ज्यादा खांसी। 

-कहीं से भी असामान्य ब्लड का आना। मसलन, इंटरकोर्स के समय किसी को ब्लड आता हो या महिलाओं को पीरियड के अलावा बीच-बीच में ब्लड आता हो। 

-मुंह के अंदर कोई भी छाला हो, जो भर न रहा हो। 

-मुंह खोलने, चबाने, निगलने या खाना हजम करने में परेशानी। 

-शरीर के किसी भी हिस्से में गांठ महसूस हो। 

-लंबे वक्त से एसिडिटी हो और ठीक न होती हो, तो शक करें। हर एसिडिटी कैंसर नहीं होती, लेकिन यह कैंसर का एक शुरुआती लक्षण जरूर हो सकती है। 

-हीमोग्लोबिन यानी एचबी बेहद कम हो जाना। 

-तिल या मस्से में बदलाव आना या किसी जख्म का न भरना। 

-कमर, पेट या पीठ में लगातार दर्द रहना। 

-दर्द इसका एक लक्षण है लेकिन दर्द तब होता है जब कैंसर बेहद अडवांस स्टेज में पहुंच चुका होता है।

----------


## lotus1782

*कैंसर की वजहें 
*
-ठीक-ठीक यह बता पाना मुश्किल है कि कैंसर किस वजह से होता है, लेकिन फिर भी कार्सिनोजंस जैसी कुछ चीजें कैंसर होने का खतरा बढ़ा देती हैं। मसलन जो लोग स्मोकिंग करते हैं या किसी भी तरह से तंबाकू का सेवन करते हैं, उन्हें मुंह, गले और फेफड़े का कैंसर होने की आशंका बहुत ज्यादा होती है। 

-बीड़ी इस मामले में सिगरेट के मुकाबले कहीं ज्यादा नुकसानदायक है। 

-प्रदूषण, प्रीजर्व्ड और जंक फूड ज्यादा लेना भी कैंसर होने की वजहें हैं। 

-एचपीवी (सर्वाइकल कैंसर का कारण), हेपटाइटिस सी और ईबीवी (हर्पीज फैमिली का वायरस) जैसे कुछ वायरस भी कैंसर की वजह हो सकते हैं। कैंसर को मुख्यत: लाइफस्टाइल डिजीज माना जाता है।

----------


## lotus1782

*लाइलाज नहीं है कैंसर 
**
*कैंसर के बारे में अक्सर कहा जाता है कि एक बार कैंसर हो जाने का मतलब मौत है। इसका कोई इलाज नहीं होता, लेकिन यह सच नहीं है। कैंसर का पता शुरुआती स्टेज में लग जाए तो इसे ठीक किया जा सकता है। शुरुआत में पता चलने पर 90 फीसदी कैंसर के मरीज पूरी तरह ठीक हो जाते हैं। 
*
*

----------


## lotus1782

*दो तरह की देरी 
*

कैंसर के मामलों में आमतौर पर दो तरह की देरी देखी गई हैं, जिनसे यह बढ़ जाता है। पहली है मरीज की देरी और दूसरी है डॉक्टर की देरी। कई बार तो मरीज को शुरुआती लक्षण पता नहीं चलते, लेकिन कई बार शक होने के बावजूद वह इस डर से डॉक्टर के पास नहीं जाता कि कहीं डॉक्टर उसे कैंसर न बता दे। इसी चक्कर में देरी होती है। दूसरी देरी होती है डॉक्टर की तरफ से की जाने वाली देरी। मसलन किसी मरीज को तीन हफ्ते तक खांसी रही और वह डॉक्टर के पास चला गया, लेकिन सामान्य डॉक्टर पहचान ही नहीं पाया कि यह कैंसर भी हो सकता है और अगले दो महीने तक टीबी का इलाज करता रहा। दो महीने बाद आराम न आने पर वह मरीज को बताता है कि यह टीबी नहीं, कैंसर हो सकता है। किसी कैंसर विशेषज्ञ से मिलो। जब तक मरीज कैंसर विशेषज्ञ के पास जाता है, कैंसर बढ़ चुका होता है। सलाह यही है कि अगर कोई भी शुरुआती लक्षण नजर आएं, तो डर से बैठे न रहें और फौरन काबिल कैंसर विशेषज्ञ की राय लें।

----------


## lotus1782

*सर्वाइकल कैंसर का टीका 
*
टीका अभी सिर्फ सर्वाइकल कैंसर के लिए ही है, जिसे लगवाने से सवाईकल कैंसर से बचा जा सकता है। 9-45 साल की उम्र में इसे लगवा सकती हैं। छह महीने में इसके तीन इंजेक्शन लगते हैं और एक इंजेक्शन का खर्च करीब दो हजार रुपये आता है। कैंसर विशेषज्ञ के अलावा इसे गाइनकॉलजिस्ट से भी लगवा सकती हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*बचाव के तरीके

*कैंसर की कुछ स्थितियां ऐसी होती हैं, जिनसे कुछ बातों का ध्यान रखकर हम बच सकते हैं। जनेटिक्स जैसी कुछ वजहें ऐसी हैं जिन्हें लेकर हमारे हाथ में कुछ खास नहीं होता।

----------


## lotus1782

*1* *.* *तंबाकू से बचें* 
कैंसर होने की सबसे बड़ी वजह तंबाकू है। लगभग 40 फीसदी कैंसर के मामले तंबाकू की वजह से होते हैं। अगर आप बीड़ी-सिगरेट नहीं पीते, लेकिन मजबूरी में उसके धुएं में सांस लेनी पड़ती है तो भी आपको खतरा है। गुटखा (पान मसाला) चाहे तंबाकू वाला हो या बिना तंबाकू वाला, दोनों नुकसान करता है। हां, तंबाकू वाला गुटखा ज्यादा नुकसानदायक है। तंबाकू या पान मसाला चबाने वालों को मुंह का कैंसर ज्यादा होता है।

----------


## lotus1782

*2* *.* *शराब कम* 
रोज दो से ज्यादा पेग लेना मुंह, खाने की नली, गले, लिवर और ब्रेस्ट कैंसर को खुला न्योता है। ड्रिंक में ऐल्कॉहॉल की ज्यादा मात्रा और साथ में तंबाकू का सेवन कैंसर का खतरा कई गुना बढ़ा देता है। सबसे कम ऐल्कॉहॉल बियर में, उससे ज्यादा वाइन में, उससे भी ज्यादा ऐल्कॉहॉल विस्की व रम में होती है।

----------


## lotus1782

*3* *.* *फैट और नॉन वेज भी कम* 
तला हुआ खाना या ऊपर से घी-मक्खन लेने से बचना चाहिए। ज्यादा चर्बी खाने वाले लोगों में ब्रेस्ट, प्रोस्टेट, कोलोन और मलाशय (रेक्टम) के कैंसर ज्यादा होते हैं। मीट हजम करने में ज्यादा एंजाइम और ज्यादा वक्त लगता है। ज्यादा देर तक बिना पचे भोजन से पेट में एसिड व दूसरे जहरीले रसायन बनते हैं जिनसे कैंसर बढ़ता है।

----------


## lotus1782

*4* *.* *बार-बार एक्स-रे नहीं* 
एक्स-रे, सीटी स्कैन आदि की रेडियोएक्टिव किरणें हमारे शरीर में पहुंचकर सेल्स की रासायनिक गतिविधियां बढ़ा देती हैं जिससे स्किन कैंसर का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। इसलिए अगर आप अलग-अलग डॉक्टरों से इलाज कराते हैं और हर डॉक्टर अलग एक्सरे कराने के लिए कहे, तो डॉक्टर को जरूर बताएं कि आप पहले कितनी बार एक्स-रे करा चुके हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*ये हैं इलाज के तरीके* 
कैंसर विशेषज्ञों का साफ कहना है कि कैंसर के इलाज के लिए अलोपथी के अलावा कोई भी दूसरी पद्धति मसलन आयुर्वेद और होम्योपथी कारगर नहीं हैं। अलोपथी में ही इसका कामयाब इलाज है, क्योंकि अभी तक कोई ऐसी स्टडी नहीं आई है जिससे साबित हो कि दूसरी पद्धतियों ने कैंसर के मरीज को ठीक किया है। ऐसे में दूसरी पद्धतियों के चक्कर में फंसकर पैसा और वक्त की बर्बादी करने से बचना चाहिए। अलोपथी ही इसके लिए स्थापित पद्धति है। अलोपथी में कैंसर के इलाज के लिए मोटे तौर पर तीन तरह के तरीके अपनाए जाते हैं। कौन से तरीके से इलाज होगा, यह तीन बातों पर निर्भर करता है: बीमारी की स्टेज, कैंसर किस जगह पर है और मरीज की सामान्य अवस्था कैसी है। इसके आधार पर ही डॉक्टर इलाज का तरीका तय करते हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*1* *.* *सर्जरी* 
*कब होती है:* कैंसर की चार स्टेज होती हैं- 1, 2, 3 और 4। इनमें से 1 और 2 स्टेज को शुरुआती अवस्था (अर्ली स्टेज) कहा जाता है। स्टेज 3 को इंटरमीडिएट और 4 को अडवांस स्टेज कहा जाता है। अगर कैंसर अर्ली स्टेज में है, तो डॉक्टर सर्जरी कराने की सलाह देते हैं। इसमें सर्जरी ही बेस्ट ऑप्शन है। अगर किसी मरीज को सर्जरी कराने की सलाह दी जा रही है तो उसे खुश होना चाहिए कि उसका कैंसर अभी शुरुआती स्टेज में ही है, जिसे सर्जरी से ठीक किया जा सकता है। सर्जरी में रिस्क के चांस सिर्फ 0.001 फीसदी हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*कैसे करते हैं:* इसमें ट्यूमर का एक्स्ट्रा मार्जिन लेकर उसे निकाल दिया जाता है। दरअसल, कैंसरस ट्यूमर की जड़ें किसी पेड़ की जड़ों की तरह फैली होती हैं। जितना वह नजर आ रहा है, हो सकता है उसके आसपास के क्षेत्र में भी उसकी सेल हों। इसलिए इस ट्यूमर को निकालते वक्त यह ध्यान रखा जाता है कि किसी भी हालत में कोई कैंसरस सेल शरीर में रह न जाए और इसी के लिए ट्यूमर का एक्स्ट्रा मार्जिन लेकर उसे निकाला जाता है, जिसमें नॉर्मल टिश्यू भी ले लिए जाते हैं। अब उस अंग का पूरा निकालने की जरूरत नहीं है जिसमें कैंसर हुआ है। यानी ब्रेस्ट कैंसर में पूरा ब्रेस्ट हटाने की जरूरत नहीं होती। सिर्फ कैंसरस हिस्से को निकालते हैं। कई बार ट्यूमर निकालने के बाद भी काम करना पड़ता है। 

मसलन मुंह के कैंसर में वह जगह खाली हो जाती है जिससे मुंह में असंगतता आ जाती है। इसे दूर करने के लिए कैंसर की सर्जरी के बाद प्लास्टिक सर्जरी की जाती है। हेड ऐंड नेक वाले कैंसर की सर्जरी में मरीज को 4 दिन अस्पताल में रुकना पड़ता है, जबकि कैंसर अगर पेट का है तो सर्जरी के बाद 7 दिन अस्पताल में रुकना पड़ सकता है। पूरी तरह से रिकवर होने में दो से तीन हफ्ते का वक्त लग जाता है।

----------


## lotus1782

*फायदे:* सर्जरी के बहुत अच्छे रिजल्ट मिले हैं। इसका सबसे बड़ा फायदा यह है कि इसके साइड इफेक्ट बहुत कम होते हैं। 

*नुकसान:* यह तकनीक सिर्फ शुरुआती अवस्था में ही कारगर है। साइड इफेक्ट कम हैं, लेकिन हैं। मसलन सर्जरी के बाद के दाग पड़ जाना, मुंह का कैंसर है तो मुंह में थोड़ी असंगतता आ जाना आदि। 

*खर्च:* मुंह और गले के कैंसर की सर्जरी में करीब 1 लाख रुपये का कुल खर्च आ जाता है। यह खर्च जनरल वॉर्ड का है और कम-से-कम है। अस्पताल में ली जा रही सुविधाओं को देखते हुए खर्च बढ़ सकता है। इसी तरह अगर पेट का कैंसर है तो कम-से-कम दो लाख रुपये का खर्च आ सकता है।

----------


## lotus1782

*2* *.* *कीमोथेरपी* 
*कब करते हैं:* कैंसर स्टेज 1 और 2 पार कर चुका है और तीसरी या चौथी स्टेज में है तो कैंसर के इलाज में काम आने वाली तीन तकनीकों (सर्जरी, कीमो और रेडिएशन थेरपी) में से किन्हीं दो के कॉम्बिनेशन को उस पर इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। कौन से दो तरीके कब इस्तेमाल होंगे, यह मरीज की हालत देखकर डॉक्टर तय करते हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*कैसे होती है:* कीमोथेरपी में कुछ दवाएं दी जाती हैं। ये दवाएं दो तरह से दिए जाते हैं : आईवी द्वारा और ओरल। कीमो तीन हफ्ते के अंतराल पर दी जाती है। इसे एक साइकल कहते हैं। ऐसे कितने साइकल दिए जाएंगे, यह बात मरीज की हालत पर निर्भर करती है। फिर भी आमतौर पर छह से आठ साइकल लगते हैं। एक सिटिंग में आने के बाद मरीज को दो तरीके से दवा दी जाती है : डे केयर और भर्ती करके। डे केयर में मरीज को चार से छह घंटे अस्पताल में रुकना होता है। मरीज आता है और दवा लेकर उसी दिन चला जाता है। भर्ती वाले तरीके में डेढ़ दिन तक मरीज को अस्पताल में रखा जाता है। उसके बाद उसे घर भेजे देते हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*नुकसान:* कीमोथेरपी में कैंसर सेल तो मरते ही हैं, नॉर्मल सेल को भी इससे नुकसान होता है। ये दवा एक गोली की तरह होती हैं, जिसे सिर्फ यह पता होता है कि मुझे जान लेनी है, किसकी जान लेनी है, यह भेद गोली नहीं कर पाती। इसी तरह कीमोथेरपी में प्रयोग की जाने वाली दवाएं यह पता नहीं कर पातीं कि किस सेल को मारना है और किसे नहीं। वैसे, यह भी सच है कि अगर 1000 कैंसर सेल मरेंगे, तो नॉर्मल सेल एक ही मरेगा। कीमोथेरपी के साइड इफेक्ट काफी होते हैं। मसलन बालों का झड़ जाना, उलटी होना आदि। वैसे कीमो देते वक्त ही डॉक्टर इसके साइड इफेक्ट्स को भी कंट्रोल करते रहते हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*खर्च:* कीमोथेरपी में मोटे तौर पर 6 से 25 हजार रुपये प्रति साइकल का खर्च आ जाता है। 

*टारगेटेड थेरपी:* यह नई थेरपी है। यह कैंसर सेल स्पैसिफिक ड्रग्स हैं, जो नॉर्मल सेल को नहीं मारते, सिर्फ कैंसर सेल पर ही हमला करते हैं। हर कैंसर सेल पर एक सिग्नल होता है। ड्रग्स इसे पकड़ता है और हमला करता है। यह तकनीक बहुत महंगी है। अगर आईवी तरीके से दी जाए तो एक साइकल का खर्च 40 हजार से 1 लाख रुपये तक आ सकता है। टैब्लेट (ओरल) वाले तरीके से खर्च इससे कुछ कम आता है।

----------


## lotus1782

*3* *.* *रेडियोथेरपी* 
*किसके लिए:* कैंसर की स्टेज 3 और 4 के मरीजों के लिए ही है। एक और तरीके के कॉम्बिनेशन में इसे यूज किया जाता है। 

*कैसे होती है:* इसमें मशीन की मदद से कंट्रोल्ड रेडिएशन ट्यूमर पर डाले जाते हैं और इनसे कैंसर सेल को किल किया जाता है। यह ओपीडी प्रोसिजर है। यानी अस्पताल में भर्ती होने की जरूरत नहीं होती। एक दिन में 15 मिनट में काम हो जाता है। हफ्ते में पांच दिन तक रेडियोथेरपी की जाती है और फिर दो दिन का गैप दे दिया जाता है। इसके बाद फिर हफ्ते में पांच दिन और फिर दो दिन का गैप। इस तरह कुल मिलाकर यह प्रोसेस डेढ़ महीने तक चलता है। 

*नुकसान:* इस तकनीक के भी साइड इफेक्ट हो सकते हैं जो निर्भर करते हैं इस बात पर कि किस जगह के कैंसर का इलाज किया जा रहा है। साइड इफेक्ट में शामिल हैं त्वचा पर आने वाला कालापन, मुंह का सूखना, डायरिया आदि।

----------


## lotus1782

*पुरुषों को भी हो सकता है ब्रेस्ट कैंसर* 
आम धारणा है कि ब्रेस्ट कैंसर सिर्फ महिलाओं को ही होता है, पुरुषों को नहीं। यह एक बड़ी गलतफहमी है। ब्रेस्ट कैंसर पुरुषों को भी हो सकता है, जिसे मेल ब्रेस्ट कैंसर कहते हैं। इसके मामले बेहद कम होते हैं और इसीलिए इसका खतरा कम हो गया, यह सोचना गलत है। यह महज 1 फीसदी मामलों में होता है, लेकिन नंबरों में देखें तो एक अच्छी खासी तादाद ऐसे पुरुषों की हो सकती है जिन्हें बेस्ट कैंसर हो। 

अगर किसी पुरुष को निपल के एरिया में कोई गांठ, सूजन, घाव या किसी भी तरह का डिस्चार्ज महसूस हो तो इस बात की आशंका हो सकती है कि उसे ब्रेस्ट कैंसर हो। अगर ऐसा कोई भी लक्षण महसूस हो तो फौरन डॉक्टर से जांच कराएं। यहां यह जानना भी दिलचस्प है कि पुरुषों का ब्रेस्ट कैंसर महिलाओं के ब्रेस्ट कैंसर के मुकाबले कहीं ज्यादा तेजी से फैलता है। इसकी वजह है दोनों के ब्रेस्ट की बनावट का फर्क। महिलाओं के ब्रेस्ट मांसल होने की वजह से उनके रिब मसल्स थोड़े दूर होते हैं, जबकि पुरुषों में मांसलता न होने की वजह से रिब मसल्स और ब्रेस्ट में बहुत कम अंतर होता है। ऐसे में पुरुषों में अगर ब्रेस्ट कैंसर हो जाए तो वह अंदर तक तेजी से जाता है और ज्यादा फैलता है, जबकि महिलाओं में उसे अंदर तक पहुंचने में थोड़ा वक्त लगता है। जहां तक इलाज और खर्च की बात है तो मेल ब्रेस्ट कैंसर के इलाज के तरीके और खर्च वही हैं, जो दूसरी तरह के कैंसर के लिए हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*टॉप 5 मिथ्स* 
*1. हेयर डाई, डियो और सेलफोन कैंसर का रिस्क बढ़ाते हैं।* 
इन चीजों के कैंसर से संबंधों को लेकर काफी भ्रम हैं, लेकिन एक स्टडी से यह साबित हो चुका है कि हेयर डाई, सेलफोन या डियो में से किसी का भी यूज कैंसर के रिस्क को नहीं बढ़ाता। इनके यूज से किसी भी तरह के कैंसर होने की आशंका नहीं होती।

----------


## lotus1782

*2. अगर मां-बाप को कैंसर है तो बच्चों को भी होगा।* 
कई तरह के कैंसर जनेटिक होते हैं, पर इसका मतलब यह कतई नहीं है कि अगर किसी के मां-बाप को कैंसर हुआ है तो बच्चे को होगा ही। ब्रेस्ट और ओवेरियन जैसे कुछ कैंसर हैं जो माता-पिता से बच्चों में आ सकते हैं। बच्चे को पैरंट्स से कैंसर के जीन मिल गए हैं तो आशंका बढ़ जाती है, लेकिन बच्चों को कैंसर होगा, यह निश्चित नहीं है।

----------


## lotus1782

*3. कैंसर की वजह से सिर के बाल झड़ जाते हैं।* 
कैंसर सिर के बाल झड़ने की वजह नहीं है। हेयर लॉस दरअसल, कीमोथेरपी और रेडिएशन थेरपी जैसे कैंसर के इलाजों का साइड इफेक्ट होता है। वैसे यह भी सच है कि कीमोथेरपी और रेडिएशन जैसी थेरपी कराने वाले हर मरीज के ही बाल झड़ जाएं, यह भी कोई जरूरी नहीं होता है। आजकल ऐसे अडवांस तरीके हैं, जिनसे कई मरीजों के बाल नहीं भी झड़ते।

----------


## lotus1782

*4. कैंसर में लोहा (सर्जिकल ब्लेड) लगने से यह बढ़ जाता है।* 
यह एक बहुत बड़ा मिथ है कि कैंसर की जगह अगर लोहा लग गया तो वह और तेजी से फैल जाएगा। ऐसा देखा गया है कि कई बार इसी चक्कर में लोग सर्जरी और बायोप्सी कराने से डरते हैं। सच यह है कि अभी तक ऐसी कोई भी स्टडी नहीं हुई है जिससे यह साबित होता हो कि लोहा लगने से कैंसर की बीमारी और फैल सकती है।

----------


## lotus1782

*5. कुछ खास तरीके का कैंसर छूत की बीमारी होता है।* 
कैंसर छूत की बीमारी है, यह भी एक मिथ है। कैंसर छूत से नहीं फैलता। हां, दो ऐसे वायरस जरूर हैं जिनसे कैंसर की बीमारी हो सकती है। ये वायरस हैं एचपीवी और हेपटाइटिस सी। एचपीवी से महिलाओं में सर्वाइकल कैंसर और हेपटाइटिस सी से लिवर का कैंसर हो सकता है। ये दोनों वायरस असुरक्षित सेक्स संबंधों से फैल सकते हैं।

----------


## lotus1782

*यह है कैंसर विजेताओं की कहानी* 

*आत्मविश्वास से दी कैंसर को मात* 
महज 30 साल की उम्र में ब्रेस्ट कैंसर होने के बारे में कौन सोच सकता है? 13 साल पहले जब मुझे इसका पता चला, तब तक कैंसर स्टेज थ्री-बी की विकसित अवस्था में पहुंच चुका था, लेकिन यह किसी वाइटल अंग तक नहीं पहुंच पाया था। एम्स में मेरा इलाज हुआ। इंटरनेट, किताबें, पत्र-पत्रिकाएं मेरे सहयोगी औजार थे, इस बीमारी के खिलाफ। इनसे मिली जानकारी ने मुझे आत्मविश्वास और हौसला दिया। 11 महीने लंबा इलाज हुआ। उसके बाद तीन, फिर छह और फिर 12 महीनों पर फॉलोअप, चेकअप आदि। पांच साल पूरे होने पर डॉक्टरों ने भी बधाई दी। आत्मकथात्मक किताब भी छपकर आ गई, लेकिन कहानी अभी बाकी थी। यह मुझे सात साल बाद पता चला। फिर से सर्जरी, रेडियोथेरपी, कीमोथेरपी। 

सात साल और बीत चुके हैं और उम्मीद करती हूं कि यह कहानी अब सचमुच खत्म हो चुकी है। इन 13 साल के उतार-चढाव से गुजरते हुए जीने के कुछ गुर सीख लिए हैं मैंने। किसी संगठन से नहीं जुड़ी हूं लेकिन कैंसर के मरीजों को जानकारी और हिम्मत देने का काम जारी है। कैंसर दूर रहे या आए भी तो जल्द दूर चला जाए, इसके लिए खुद को जानना, शरीर के बदलावों पर नजर रखना, सेहतमंद खान-पान और जीवनचर्या बहुत जरूरी है और सबसे जरूरी है - जीने की उम्मीद बनाए रखना। 
*-आर. अनुराधा*

----------


## lotus1782

*कमजोरी को बनाया ताकत* 
आज मैं 70 साल की हूं। 30 साल पहले मुझे शुरुआती स्टेज पर ब्रेस्ट कैंसर हो गया था। सर्जरी और कीमोथेरेपी से इलाज हुआ। उस वक्त इलाज तक पहुंच पाना और पूरा करवा पाना आज की तरह आसान नहीं था। तब इसे लाइलाज बीमारी समझा जाता था। ऐसे में हिम्मत और डॉक्टरों के भावनात्मक संबल के सहारे मैंने इलाज कराया। मन में आता था कि चुपचाप जीवन खत्म कर लूं, फिर भी जाने किस अंदरूनी प्रेरणा की वजह से वह मुश्किल वक्त पार हो गया। कैंसर के खिलाफ लड़ाई अकेले नहीं लड़ी जा सकती। इसमें डॉक्टर-नर्स, परिवार, दोस्त सभी शामिल होते हैं। पैरामेडिकल प्रफेशन में होने के कारण मुझे इस बीमारी की जानकारी थी। टाटा मेमोरियल अस्पताल की वर्कशॉप में मैंने प्रोस्थेटिक (नकली) ब्रेस्ट, विशेष ब्रा आदि बनाने की जानकारी पाई। अब मैं महिलाओं को ब्रेस्ट कैंसर सर्जरी के बाद जरूरी चीजें मुहैया कराने का काम कर रही हूं। 
*-सुप्रेम बंसल*

----------


## anil4992

Thank for the information but everything is from Navbharattimes.

----------


## lotus1782

> Thank for the information but everything is from Navbharattimes.



अपने विचार रखने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

> Thank for the information but everything is from Navbharattimes.


मित्र अनिल जी बुरा मत मानना दुनिया में कोई भी चीज मौलिक नही होती हर कोई कहिन कहिसे कुछ न कुछ लेते ही रहते हे,एक अच्छे कार्य के लिए कहिसे कुछ भी लेना बुरी बात नही,इसमें मित्र कमल जी का अपना कोई स्वार्थ नही हे | बहुत अच्चा सूत्र हे |
धन्यवाद मित्र कमलजी :

----------


## PARIYAR

धन्यवाद 
मेरे लिए बहुत काम की जानकारी है.....खासकर जब अपना कोई इससे जूझ रहा हो....
हिंदी में जानकारी के लिए सुक्रिया

----------

